# My (realistic) idea for WM main event: Austin & Rock vs. Roman & Brock



## NatureDog (2 mo ago)

Austin and Rock tagging is interesting but WWE seems allergic to Brock tagging with anyone. If Mania is still two nights, it probably wouldn't make much sense to book four of your biggest stars on only one of those nights.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

This is a bad idea. So much starpower, would be wasted in a tag team. Should make them feature in singles matches for a better card.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

[The_Game] said:


> This is a bad idea. So much starpower, would be wasted in a tag team. Should make them feature in singles matches for a better card.


Bro. This would be the highest grossing Wrestlemania of all time. I don't think the starpower would be wasted. Everyone would know that this match, even being a tag match, is once in a lifetime. Definitely never gonna get to see these 4 guys in a match together ever again.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Bro. This would be the highest grossing Wrestlemania of all time. I don't think the starpower would be wasted. Everyone would know that this match, even being a tag match, is once in a lifetime. Definitely never gonna get to see these 4 guys in a match together ever again.


True that it would be an exciting match, and I would like to see Roman and brock team one day. The reason I think it wouldn’t be good is the rocks availability, I think Rock v Roman has been delayed for a while due to rocks availability. So if he happens to return then it should be in singles competition. I just think having such stars like the rock and Austin, they deserve their own matches for a better card. The best tag team match in terms of starpower imo was backlash I believe Austin HHH v Undertaker and Kane.
But currently, especially with mania spread over 2 days.. there just isn’t enough talent to make the PLE headline worthy outside the tag match.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

"Realistic" 🤣


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

My suggestion a few months ago was:

Brock (raw champ, de-unify titles, but he's allied with Reigns/Heyman and a bad guy again) vs Stone Cold for Raw title
Reigns vs Rock for Universal title

Tag matches simply don't pack the same punch as a singles match would.


----------

